#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  O que leva uma Girl a usar Linux ???

## error_trowt

O que leva as garotas a usar linux ???
Eu acho loko gostaria de saber...
A gradne maioria se contenta com o icq e o msn
e acha lindo a aparencia do Windows XP com a nova versão do hotmail...
( Que b... )
Não sei 
Mas a maioria das garotas não gosta de gastar tempo na frente do PC
Linux hoje é conhecimento
A facilidade do Sistema de hoje ajuda
mas pra mudar tem que ser radicalll...
Valew  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabianosms

Irmao,,,/

eu acho que é devido à faculdade, na maioria dos casos, que enfoca muito e estimula o usodo softqare livre...

ja me pediram pra instalar umas 5 maquinas com linux....  :Smile:   :Smile:  

abraços...

----------

E cara
Eu faco na minha sala tem algumas minas
Tem uma que eu fico de cara mesmo
A mina ja fuco num monte de coisa cara
isso é que eu gosto
Mulheres que gostam de fuça...
HEHEHE

Vida Longa ao Undergirls Linux
hahahaha

----------


## D4rk_Sl4ck

Cara, na casa da minha namorada o Ruindo$ XP tava dando pau ai disse para ela que com linux naum daria aqueles problemas e q ela ainda podia usar do mesmo jeito ... ela num joga no pc ... entaum ... instalei ela deu o maior valor e ainda falou com umas amigas sobre o SO!! :twisted:

----------


## smvda

è seria ótimo se a minha mina usasse linux quem sabe ela aprendeçe a gostar de opensource !!! ai eu poderia estudar o código dela e entender ela melhor ??!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  e quem sabe corrigir as falhas :lol: :lol: 


Esta vo fala pra ela .....hhehe

----------


## Arkanoid

> Mas a maioria das garotas não gosta de gastar tempo na frente do PC


Num é só as meninas não... tá cheio de mané por aí q só quer passar o dia na frente do PC pra jogar e ficar no IRC, naum pra aprender alguma coisa :? 

Tipo, vc ouve alguém comentando "meu filho passa o dia inteiro no computador, entende muito de informática" é... entende muito de IRC, isso sim... :!:

----------


## andkaiser

Concordo em partes com seu argumento. Existem muitos marmanjos por ai também que se você toca no assunto computador o mané já vem e diz: "ah, vc viu aquele jogo novo que saiu...", existem homens que tambem passam o dia inteiro na frente de um computador no MSN, no ICQ, ou jogando. Com as mulheres não é diferente, mas tem aquelas que gostam da mesma forma que alguns outros. Que querem aprender, modificar, fuçar e etc. Essas são as que preferem fazer Engenharia da Computação, Sistema de Informação do que Turismo, Propaganda ou "essas coisas de mulheres".  :Big Grin:

----------


## pascal

Corrigir as falhas e boa...
Tutorial passo a passo...(para o smvda e os demais )
-> 1 
Verificar a vers. do peito:
If manequim < 42 then
wget http://silicone.com.br/injetar.php[305ml]
Apos fazer isso verifique novamente a vers. ela estara com a versao estavel
que eh manequim 48

proximo passo eh a bunda... a logica eh a mesma...

->3 
Aplicar paths de correção de personalidade
http://www.microsoft.com.br/downloads/carinhosa.asp 
Contudo essa versao pode nao funcionar adequadamente, e tu pode acabar levando uns tapa na cara, prefira usar a seguinte url
http://www.apache.org/prsd/carinhosa.php

->4
Aplicar paths para fazer um sexo em rede ....
Varifique o tipo de namoda com o comando
# querida vamos fazer sexo a 3 ?
se o retorno do comando causar dor em alguma parte do seu corpo, é pq a versão que tu tem nao eh sucetivel a paths de nenhum tipo
contudo se a maqui... a menina travar, é possivel fazer uma gambiarra(nao ha implementacao official )
va em: http://www.google.com.br 
e procure por tudo relativo a fazer sexo ah 3 ( DUAS MULHERES e tu o nerd imbecil)
dai tu vai armazenando isso no hd da mina... e depois de compilar toda essa informacao, eh provavel que ela tope...

----------


## Jim

huhauhauhauhauah................ meu Deus.... estão até criando códigos para ajustar mulheres!!! parece aquele filme, se não to enganado o noem era "Garota nota mil!"....

tá loco.........

----------


## smvda

> Corrigir as falhas e boa...
> Tutorial passo a passo...(para o smvda e os demais )
> -> 1 
> Verificar a vers. do peito:
> If manequim < 42 then
> wget http://silicone.com.br/injetar.php[305ml]
> Apos fazer isso verifique novamente a vers. ela estara com a versao estavel
> que eh manequim 48
> 
> ...



Puxa vida vc salvou minha vida mas uma pergunta ai mestre PASCAL e se a muié não for opensource ???? terei que pagar a licensa para o pai dela ??/ mas ai mesmo assim vai ter aquele monte de problemas como o windows ??? e se ela pegar um spyware da amiga dela .... ou um virus de boot (geralmente da sógra) ?? eu prefiro GPL não tenho garantia mas posso concertar eu mesmo 

:lol: :lol: :lol: Adorei este tópico

----------


## smvda

> huhauhauhauhauah................ meu Deus.... estão até criando códigos para ajustar mulheres!!! parece aquele filme, se não to enganado o noem era "Garota nota mil!"....
> 
> tá loco.........



è isso ao JIM caras que mexem com computador adoram informatica ms ficam a vida toda em busca de sexo e são MUITO BEM HUMORADOS bem vindo ao mundo hahahahahaha

----------


## pascal

smvda, sei nao velho,.... open source vah lah...
mas em se tratando de mulher eu num curto compartilhar, soh se for pra compartilhar a mulher dos outros!!! :twisted: Mulher minha eh sistema proprietariooo !!! heheheheheheh

----------


## andkaiser

> Puxa vida vc salvou minha vida mas uma pergunta ai mestre PASCAL e se a muié não for opensource ???? terei que pagar a licensa para o pai dela ??/ mas ai mesmo assim vai ter aquele monte de problemas como o windows ??? e se ela pegar um spyware da amiga dela .... ou um virus de boot (geralmente da sógra) ?? eu prefiro GPL não tenho garantia mas posso concertar eu mesmo 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Adorei este tópico



Tipo, você pode chegar pro fabricante e dizer que leu os termos do contrato e não os aceita. Que exige que o seu equipamento seja enviado sem um S.O para que você possa introduzir um seu GPL. Mas faça a resalva que você exige que mantenham apenas o Hymem.sys. Para que você possa removê-lo sozinho.
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :twisted: :twisted:

----------


## Jim

huahuahuahuaha....... é cara... o himem.sys é obrigatório... mas no que diz respeito ao sistema ser proprietário... não sei nao.... tem esses spywares que se instalam sozinhos... isso depende muito do que vc acessa com seu sistema... o esquema é ter senha no lilo e segunraça de hardware.. haushduashduash...........

Acho que vou pegar o linux from stratch e criar a meu próprio sistema, pq achar um sistema sem arquivo corrompido nos dias de hj tá comlicado...

----------


## Sukkubus

O objetivo do fórum das *garotas* é interação - e não exclusão. Essas "comparações" não fazem parte do mesmo objetivo, para isso tem off-topic.

Por isso, vamos evitar comentários que provoquem esse tipo de situação, ok? 

Agradeço  :Wink:

----------


## Jim

> O objetivo do fórum das garotas é interação - e não exclusão.
> 
> Por isso, vamos evitar comentários que provoquem esse tipo de situação, ok? 
> 
> Agradeço


Perdoe-nos... mas a carne é fraca...

Não era essa a intenção...

----------


## smvda

> O objetivo do fórum das *garotas* é interação - e não exclusão. Essas "comparações" não fazem parte do mesmo objetivo, para isso tem off-topic.
> 
> Por isso, vamos evitar comentários que provoquem esse tipo de situação, ok? 
> 
> Agradeço



ae sukubus não esquenta não como eu ja disse o pessoal de informatica é bem humorado ... é só ler acima e não pense que somos machistas não eu adoro vcs mulheres !....... em especial uma ..

Abraços .

----------


## smvda

> O objetivo do fórum das *garotas* é interação - e não exclusão. Essas "comparações" não fazem parte do mesmo objetivo, para isso tem off-topic.
> 
> Por isso, vamos evitar comentários que provoquem esse tipo de situação, ok? 
> 
> Agradeço


Acredito que isso não seja descriminação não ...... estamo só uns brincando com os outros nada mais !!!!!!!! minha mina le o fórum quase todo dia e ela até esta estudando para participar do underlinuxgirls ..... ela ta a fim de fazer sistemas .....


+ abraços

----------


## Sukkubus

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> O objetivo do fórum das *garotas* é interação - e não exclusão. Essas "comparações" não fazem parte do mesmo objetivo, para isso tem off-topic.
> 
> Por isso, vamos evitar comentários que provoquem esse tipo de situação, ok? 
> 
> Agradeço 
> 
> 
> ...


Peça à ela para participar, será muito bem-vinda  :Wink:

----------


## Bios

> Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> O objetivo do fórum das *garotas* é interação - e não exclusão. Essas "comparações" não fazem parte do mesmo objetivo, para isso tem off-topic.
> 
> Por isso, vamos evitar comentários que provoquem esse tipo de situação, ok? 
> 
> Agradeço 
> 
> 
> ...



Oii fala pra sua namo aparecer no forum .... 
A gente tem um grupinhu so das meninas .. namoradas dos mocinhus do forum ahahah .... pra trocar idéias .. é bem legal ...
pede pra ela mandar uma mp pra nós :-)

E aproveita pede pra ela votar em vc ... eheheheheheheh

----------


## smvda

Vo fala com ela ..... e se ela entra ve se tratam bem da minha mina :wink:

----------


## Bios

> Vo fala com ela ..... e se ela entra ve se tratam bem da minha mina :wink:


heheheh 
Pode deixar .....

Faz tempinhu que temos esse grupinhu .... todas tem namorados aki no forum .. é divertido eheheheh Já tentamos até bolar um encontro ahahah

Pede pra ela me mandar uma MP ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## smvda

Calma ai nem falei com ela ainda ... vou falar com ela e ver como ela reage a idéia ...

----------


## smvda

> Postado originalmente por smvda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Postado originalmente por Sukkubus
> 
> ...



Votar em mim ??? como assim ?

----------


## Bios

> Votar em mim ??? como assim ?


Vai la no offtopic eheheh

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...wtopic&t=20622

tem a votação para o avatar mais fofo do under eheheheh so que naum vai chegar nunca a um resultado ..... cada um vota no seu respectivo ehehehe

----------


## QwertTF

> O que leva as garotas a usar linux ???
> Eu acho loko gostaria de saber...
> A gradne maioria se contenta com o icq e o msn
> e acha lindo a aparencia do Windows XP com a nova versão do hotmail...
> ( Que b... )
> Não sei 
> Mas a maioria das garotas não gosta de gastar tempo na frente do PC
> Linux hoje é conhecimento
> A facilidade do Sistema de hoje ajuda
> ...


Seria legal todo mundo voltar para este tópico e alguns pensarem "eu escrevi isto?". Como as coisas mudam em 16 anos! KKKK.
Devia te me inscrito aqui antes também (me inscrevi hoje, por causa deste tópico que achei procurando outra coisa), mas um nerd que não gostava muito de escrever e penando em uma faculdade não teria tempo  :Laugh: .
Tempos modernos 2010 (6 anos depois disto e 10 anos atrás): minha irmã comprou um notebook, isso já foi uma evolução, kkk. Então veio com windows 8 e ela não aprendia nada. Solução: Ubuntu. Os tempos mudam mesmo.
 :Wavey:

----------


## souza13alex

Acho ótimo quando as meninas se desenvolvem em termos de técnica. Ele expande os horizontes!

----------

